# Sick leave



## Anthony100

I was chatting with someone and told her that she missed work, and she mistook that to mean that I mean missed, as in "I miss you."  I meant that she didn't work because she was sick.  How do I say in Tagalog,  You miss work when you are sick?  thanks much


----------



## MariadeManila

Hi there!

You could simply say "Hindi ka makakapag trabaho pag may sakit ka"

cheers!


----------



## mataripis

"Hindi ako makagawa pag may nararamdaman"


----------

